# Volunteer slam 8/18/2013



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Who is going to make it to Knoxville for this event? There is also a Cars and Coffee meet at West Town Mall at 8AM before our show, for those of you who like high end cars and such.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

I will be at both. Hope to see a lot of familiar faces on the 18th.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The more the merrier.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be there! Finally got the stereo back together after the theft.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Reckon Ill be there. Planning on it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was planning on being there, however I will be driving back from New Orleans that day, so sadly, I will not be there.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

If I am not at work, I will be at both. 2 awesome events on the same day, hard to pass up.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see everyone again. Should be a great time.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like I'm out after all. Having some big money issues and looks like I'm done for the season.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

MacLeod said:


> Looks like I'm out after all. Having some big money issues and looks like I'm done for the season.


I hate to hear that sir. If I can be of any help please let me know.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks brother. I didn't mean to sound so dramatic LOL. It's nothing serious. Just the usual woes of home ownership. A million things landing all around the same time cleaning out the bank account pretty good. I'll pick up a bunch of extra hours at my 2nd job but by skipping Sunday, I won't be able to get enough points for finals. My own fault for deciding to switch classes in mid summer.


----------



## blowrie54 (Jan 30, 2013)

hate to here it man. hope to see you back at it next year.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd like to do this. I could use some points. But I've been too busy with work to try and tune anything. I've been swapping gear and trying new drivers. I barely have the right side of the truck tuned. I know that sounds weird. But I've been working with the RTA on the right side which is my most difficult side to get in tune. Then I match the left side and start going for tonality.

Chuck


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I'd like to do this. I could use some points. But I've been too busy with work to try and tune anything. I've been swapping gear and trying new drivers. I barely have the right side of the truck tuned. I know that sounds weird. But I've been working with the RTA on the right side which is my most difficult side to get in tune. Then I match the left side and start going for tonality.
> 
> Chuck




Well come on down, we would love to have you. there is usually not a big turnout for modified class at our shows. We can even help if you like.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

It was a good day 
Met some decent people.
Got to: 
Look at several Knoxville shops work.
Listened to the brothers Nissans.
learned some about my planned install.
All around a good experience.
The rain was interesting also.
Thanks Sound Team Six for being hospitable and knowledgeable; Hope I was not too big a pain in the ass


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah the weather started terrible but then it turned into a really nice afternoon. I had a blast at this show. Stewart's sweet moves during dueling demos were the highlight


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a great time. Hopefully the people that listened to my truck didn't want to rip their ears off afterward. Met some great people today and hope to see them in the lanes again soon.


----------

